# Article: 5 Mistakes I Continue to Make in Marriage



## Deejo

Five Mistakes I continue to make in my marriage


----------



## janesmith

I could have written that article. Although I have grown up a lot since posting and reading TAM it makes me very sad he had to put up with me behaving that way. Thanks for the reminder that i never want to be that person ever again


----------



## Deejo

Acknowledgement and responsibility is a rung on the ladder many people aren't even aware of, let alone move past.

Congratulations.


----------



## that_girl

Thank you! These are all the things that spiraled our marriage into the crap it was. Slowly we are digging ourselves out and it's been one hell of a season. After 3 months, I think we finally "get it" and it's been really nice.

I review our vows almost daily and remind myself that this is MY CHOICE to be married to this amazing man.


----------

